# Remington Rand M1911 A1 U.S. Army value



## richty79 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have acquired a 1944 Remington M1911 and am looking for any info on value


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Need pics and that would just get a ballpark guess. Way to many variables to get an good quote from internet but you would get what you paid for from here


----------



## richty79 (Jan 6, 2016)

Will this help?


----------



## richty79 (Jan 6, 2016)

I do believe that after looking up the serial number that it was manufactured in 1944


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Those are pretty rare. I had thought they were only used in WWI and not WWII but looking at richty79's post I can see that's wrong. It was a discussion about the different 'Remington' companies when the Remington R1 came out a few years ago. There was 'Remington' and "Remington Rand". 

Condition is everything in the value of an old gun and you piece seems to be VG, but with only 1 picture to go by there's no promises. The gun should be cleaned but not restored as in sanding the grips or such. Apply a VERY light coating of **GUN** oil. 

Perhaps the best course would be to visit a good gun shop. They should have a copy of "The Blue Book of Gun Values" on hand. Explain that you're looking for a street value and NOT a trade-in value. Guns have 2-3 different prices just like cars. No body will give you a firm value quote w/o seeing the gun.

Personally I think you have a special piece there and if you have any knowledge of its history that you can support with documentation, like military 'bring-back' paper work, that will add to it's value considerably.


----------



## richty79 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

With the surplus military ww2 1911's being released to the public soon I wonder if it will hurt the prices on the values of the other ww2 1911?


----------



## richty79 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have noticed that the bullets loaded in the clip are scribed with numbers that match with numbers scribed on the barrel of the gun. Was this something commonly done with these military issues?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

richty79 said:


> I have noticed that the bullets loaded in the clip are scribed with numbers that match with numbers scribed on the barrel of the gun. Was this something commonly done with these military issues?


It's _cartridges_ or _cartridge cases_, not "bullets."
It's a _magazine_, not a "clip."

The numbers to which you refer are probably embossed around the base (_rim_) of the cartridge case. If so, they indicate the year in which the cartridge cases were made.
Lots of cartridges were made for WW2, including a whole lot of them in 1944. Maybe the gun's previous owner went to some trouble to find cartridges (or empty cartridge cases) made in the same year as that in which the gun was manufactured.
Or, maybe it's something else...


----------



## richty79 (Jan 6, 2016)

I appoligize for my missuse of terms! Obviously this is something i know little about, which is why im here asking questions. Like I said...scribed in not embossed or stamped.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Photo, please!


----------

